# Insulin for other reasons than packing on mass



## Concreteguy (Oct 26, 2017)

Don't know if you guys are aware of this but insulin is a great way to free up bound testosterone in your blood. Just small amounts can work wonders. You may want to look into this as a way to ramp up effects of gear without ramping up the gear?


----------



## aon1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the tip that's something I hadn't heard or read about slin yet ....just along those lines I was watching a video with that doctor that I think someone used to post vids of here and he was talking about how running just small amounts of var like 5mg twice a day can really free up free test in your system increasing the potency of your gear.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 26, 2017)

Var and masteron are both good for that as well.


----------



## odin (Oct 27, 2017)

Good info. I don't think gear ever needs to be really high and adding in hgh, slin, peps can bring more results without needing grams of gear.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 28, 2017)

odin said:


> good info. I don't think gear ever needs to be really high and adding in hgh, slin, peps can bring more results without needing grams of gear.



 * so true* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

Carbs are protein sparing therefore insulin shuttles nutrients like glycogen into muscle cells so absolutely


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

I’ll use Lantus for some people to give their beta cells a break to improve sensitivity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunz78 (Feb 27, 2019)

insulin pre workout also packs a huge pump!!


----------

